# Nikon D90: No USB MSC?  What are they smoking?!



## epp_b (Sep 19, 2008)

So, I was looking at KR's updates, and I read that the D90 can only connect via PTP over USB and that there is _no_ option to use the widely-standardized and accepted MSC (mass storage class) protocol!

I have _enough_ junk on my PC already that I don't want to futz around with more software, _especially_ unnecessary software.

What's even dumber about this is that it took a deliberate move by Nikon to remove this, because all of their other cameras connect using USB MSC, so they already have the programming for it.  This wasn't merely something Nikon omitted, it's something they had to make a deliberate decision and action to remove.

Since there already is USB connectivity, putting that functionality back would require only a simple firmware update.

So, what gives?


----------



## tasman (Sep 19, 2008)

So is it still Pictbridge compatable?


----------

